# 2 rhoms



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

12" high back peruvian rhom


















10" diamond
this belongs to B.Scott but in my care almost 1 year...I stole it


























S.geryi



























I moved to the side of the tank and they had to see what I was up to.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

DAMN.. those are nice...........


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice P's!!!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks guys :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE...love those geryis


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice hareball







That high back looks awesome. Very dark and nice red eyes







That Diamond rhom of Brian's looks just like mine lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

nice Ps you have there


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice indeed great pics dude


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice rhoms


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool fishies, HB









They all look very healthy!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Those fish are flawless. Those look to be getting large, how big are they and what tank are they kept in?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

This is the first time i see a school or rhoms, I never thought it was possible. But that looked amazing. I can only imagine what would happen if they started breeding. $$$$$ yea baby!!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

the top pics are rhoms (in seperate tanks). the shoal your refering to is the baddest shoal possible . . . geryii (not rhoms).

awesome pics as always hareball . . . I cant wait to start my super-ultra top secret shoal, and have them grow into some monsters like you got!

~Will.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice, Like the bamboo growing in there.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks everyone









mike, the peru high back is in a 125g with asst tropical fish
diamond is in a 50g
geryi are in a 125g.

all these fish are great! everytime I offer food they are on it like stink on sh*t. food rarely hits the gravel


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Its hard for the camera to capture the beuty of that geryi tank, but they almost have a metallic blue look to them with glowing red eyes, its soo kick ass in person.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Awesome pics man!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dope Pix Hareball!!







Love the monster RhomS and the racing stripes on the Geryis


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

your geryis are so freakin sweet!!







i love that tank set up.

Joe


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I swear that Geryi tank is my favorite of all I've seen. Still looking good Bob. Are those pictures of your kids on top of the tank?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice geryi


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Jesus Bob. Any closer in that first shot and you would've been inside of him.









Cool!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice rhom and geryi


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks ya'll









scarfish, the little girl is my daughter allie and the liittle guy is my nephew tommy.
my daughter is into the whole piranha thing and has been keeping a unidentified serrasalmus for over a year now


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Great pics. What are those rhoms like?

That bamboo looks great too. Did you find tall bamboo and then transplant it into your tank?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN very beautiful fish







. and you are a damn good photographer









Oburi


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks guys :smile: 
Petzl88, both rhoms are great to care for. the rhom and geryi are the fish I settled on after owning many species. there is also a 6" xingu rhom in the collection but the tank is in a bad spot and heavily drcorated due to some pygocentrus tankmates. it is an ongoing project with very good results!
the bamboo was 24" tall and all I did was bury the roots in the gravel.

oburi, thanks man!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

good pics...better in person though, especially feeding time at Bob's house!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, feeding time is very sweet indeed. Hunting season is almost here so I'll get the chain winches for the deer legs set up now,









The funny thing is, I'm not joking


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those geryi's are dam nice


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

omg i dont think ive seen anything like this, great pics with awsome P's in, thats make incredible excited


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Yes, feeding time is very sweet indeed. Hunting season is almost here so I'll get the chain winches for the deer legs set up now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do i hear VIDEO....


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

my camera does a really bad job with vids :sad:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great rhoms and Geryis...congrats...







!


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

Kick ass fish man


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

that fish is awesome along with the driftwood


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

awsome looking fish!!!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Impressive.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I just saw geryiis in person for the first time. I have to agree that the schoal has to look even better in person. Great rhom also....


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks :smile: 
mr lumpy chin has a nice chunk out of his back right now. this is the first something other than a fin has been damaged.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hareball said:


> thanks :smile:
> mr lumpy chin has a nice chunk out of his back right now. this is the first something other than a fin has been damaged.


 you might have already answered this but what are their sizes?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

mike, they range from 7.5"-8.5"


----------



## Pacficco (Aug 7, 2003)

geryis tank is nice, now I want one...


----------

